

Structured Procrastination - "the art of making procrastination work for you" - andreyf
http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/?

======
xenoterracide
Not really news, but I enjoyed it when I read it several months ago.

~~~
eru
Me too - some years ago.

------
grantmoney
I was hoping he'd start telling the story of how he became a world champion
ping pong player! Got kinda disappointed when it didn't happen.

